# Stair rise Q.



## Pcinspector1 (Aug 3, 2017)

Is the rise from grade onto the first step calculated in the total rise of a stairway? 

Example: If you have 26" of rise and you calculate a total of 4 risers including the grade to first step, does the handrail requirement kick in. Section R311.7.8. I have been told that the first step starts the calculation which I think is incorrect. I believe the rise starts at grade so the first step rise from grade should be counted as the fourth rise, requiring the handrail.

Your thoughts?


----------



## fatboy (Aug 3, 2017)

I've always considered the first rise into the total. Grade is same thing as a landing.Yes, your scenario would be 4 rises.


----------



## tmurray (Aug 3, 2017)

I agree. That's how it's described in our code. Number of risers.


----------



## steveray (Aug 3, 2017)

Agreed...If you have to lift your foot, it's a step (rise)


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 3, 2017)

If you have "a" step, then you are required to have handrails on both sides.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Aug 3, 2017)

Not so fast my friend!.....maybe guardrails would be required on both sides but IRC 311.7.8 Handrails sez: "on at least one side of each continuous run of treads" 

If 30-inches above grade then two guardrails would be required but I believe only one handrail would be required. 

I did't check commercial applications, you may be right there.


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 4, 2017)

It is of commercial I speak but wonder "why", if only for the saving of a "few" dollars they aren't required on both sides for residential too?


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Aug 4, 2017)

$$$$ over safety is a good guess to why only one is required. 

Or it's hard to move the furniture into the house with two rails?


----------



## tmurray (Aug 4, 2017)

Unless they have a wall up both sides, the handrail only on one side looks real dumb.


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 4, 2017)

Agreed!

Properly designed a stair width can be adequate to accommodate furniture between handrails on both sides.


----------



## north star (Aug 5, 2017)

*& = & = &*

Guardrails ( i.e. - Guards ) are not the same thing as Handrails.

*From the `15 IRC   &  `15 IBC:*
*Guards:*  "A building component or a system of building
components located near the open sides of elevated
walking surfaces that minimizes the possibility of a fall
from the walking surface to the lower level".

*Handrails:*  "A horizontal or sloping rail intended for
grasping by the hand for guidance or support".


*& = & = &*


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 7, 2017)

I believe we understand the difference north.
The question I believe involved a handrail with a drop-off exceeding 30" and therefore requiring a guard too.


----------



## JBI (Aug 7, 2017)

The difference between commercial and IRC application has to do with cost (a little bit), as well as occupant load and occupant familiarity with surroundings.


----------

